# my first attempt



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey guy i posted a few weeks back about doing a background for a beardie for when i get it and covering it in a paint called plasti-kote a rough textured spray paint and pleased to say i think it looks awesome lol 

well my first go was to do a ledge type thing for my leo just to see what the paint was like and here it is

































its quite rough and looks pretty good i think and it comes in about 10 colours and its pretty much odourless apart from when i was spraying it and even that wasnt that strong as majority of paint only downside was its 7 quid a can and i used about 3/4 of a can just for that but i did put a few coats on so it would be bloody expensive to do a full background with but if moneys not much of an object then i think you would get a dam good looking background from it

so all in all i was pleased how it turned out so what do you guys think?


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

is that the textured plastikote stuff. It looks awesome


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

thething84 said:


> is that the textured plastikote stuff. It looks awesome


yeah it is a good finish on it its as rough as it looks


----------



## beardie1988 (May 26, 2010)

looks good, just used the same stuff on mine works really well, and is so much quicker then painting by hand lol.....


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

how many spray cans did you use?


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Do you need to varnish it afterwards or anything?

Looks awesome by the way!


----------



## WelshSyKo (May 13, 2010)

Might have to try this stuff, looks intresting : victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

cheers guys

no i never used varnish but it was for a leo viv so u dont have to worry about it geting damp or that im just keeping an eye on it with the heat but if it starts cracking or that ill just give it a re-spray then i will seal it 
its good aswell cos theres no fumes of it at all either 

i think if you done a full background with it it would be expensive but i think it would look :censor: hot lol

oh yeah someone asked how much i used on it. it was 3 qtrs of a can on it 

i also had 4 coats of it maybe i put to much on i dont know but i think a few light layers of it has gave it a good effect


----------



## WelshSyKo (May 13, 2010)

Multiple thinner layers is usually better : victory:

Some people don't, but I would varnish/seal it for anything bigger than a leo as it makes it easier to clean up :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

WelshSyKo said:


> Multiple thinner layers is usually better : victory:
> 
> Some people don't, but I would varnish/seal it for anything bigger than a leo as it makes it easier to clean up :2thumb:


:gasp: i never thought about cleaing it :whistling2: what a doughnut lol in that case i think i might have o seal it

aaahhhhh what a twat i was to eager to get it finished and in the viv :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

and yeah i would seal it for most esaecially for a beardie cos they just dont care where they take a dump :lol2: and everything 

ok changed my mind everyone seal it for cleaning hahaha what a div


----------



## WelshSyKo (May 13, 2010)

Having kept them on fake rock for about a year now can say sealing as made them last much better espec for my beardies fake rock as it cleans up quite easily :2thumb:

My plated lizards on the other hand :gasp:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah i think ill seal it now for that reason iv not got varnish so would watery pva be ok for it?


----------



## WelshSyKo (May 13, 2010)

I think thats what i did with my first fake rock, but haven't done it for a while as i use varnish now so my memorys a bit blank :whistling2:

I'd wait for someone who's done it more recently to confirm but i think it'll be ok : victory: Might leave it a little shiny though.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

WelshSyKo said:


> I think thats what i did with my first fake rock, but haven't done it for a while as i use varnish now so my memorys a bit blank :whistling2:
> 
> I'd wait for someone who's done it more recently to confirm but i think it'll be ok : victory: Might leave it a little shiny though.


yeah that was the reason i didnt want to varnish either but if needs must ill need to do it 

cheers for your help dude :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

whats the stuff youve used here?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

SteveCourty said:


> whats the stuff youve used here?


plasti-kote on polystyrene.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah guys its called plasti-kote and its pretty bloody good stuff
and yeah its on polystyrene


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah i think ill seal it now for that reason iv not got varnish so would watery pva be ok for it?


i use so called waterproof pva the first time i did a fake fock background and i personally thought it was useless....it was in a veiled cham enclosure and everytime i sprayed it it just went slighty runny and sticky again :eek4: ,

so now i just use a couple layers of varnish then its totally waterproof:2thumb:.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> i use so called waterproof pva the first time i did a fake fock background and i personally thought it was useless....it was in a veiled cham enclosure and everytime i sprayed it it just went slighty runny and sticky again :eek4: ,
> 
> so now i just use a couple layers of varnish then its totally waterproof:2thumb:.


lol i wouldnt of done that with a yemen lol did your glue not go all cloudy after it was wet lol

its only in a leo viv so i dont need to worry about it getting wet really i just forgot about cleaning it if need be lol im a silly boy lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Where can I get this magic stuff from? I need to build a few backgrounds so will need a fair bit


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Where can I get this magic stuff from? I need to build a few backgrounds so will need a fair bit


i'd very much like to know this too! just been on their website and it seems like they've got a paint for just about everything!! :gasp: exactly which one did you use and what colour was it? 

cheers


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey guys you gey the magic stuff from the mighty bandq 7 quid a can and the colour i got was called canyon rock


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

I found it on Ebay similar price though, I have put it into my watchlist for when I start my background, gotta save some money yet though


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> hey guys you gey the magic stuff from the mighty bandq 7 quid a can and the colour i got was called canyon rock


can you post a pic please of the can so I know what to look for?


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

This is it from ebay and you can change the color in the listing.

Plasti-kote Fleckstone Spray Paint 400ml - More Colours Clear Sealer 400ml on eBay (end time 12-Jun-10 12:20:35 BST)


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> can you post a pic please of the can so I know what to look for?


i will do mate when i get home from this dam place he he he .
thats bad no even 11 oclock and im on it already lol


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> lol i wouldnt of done that with a yemen lol did your glue not go all cloudy after it was wet lol
> 
> its only in a leo viv so i dont need to worry about it getting wet really i just forgot about cleaning it if need be lol im a silly boy lol


yeah it did as well as sticky so i just threw it and restarted


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Brought some 

I appear to have made a mess 

Missus is going to kill me :gasp:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Brought some
> 
> I appear to have made a mess
> 
> Missus is going to kill me :gasp:


lol did u spray it inside the house steve lol


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

Guys!

you can get a clear acrylic sealer from the same people which is waterproof, uv stabel and heat resistant! and you can also get a clear enamel spray which is super resistant to scratching. whoop!


----------

